# Jasper and Oreo!



## OzzMan1989 (May 6, 2012)

A few pictures of my stinky boy Jasper, and my girl, Oreo. Jasper is male, with grey (chinchilla?) coloring, and Oreo is black and white. Both of them are lovely, climb right into my hand, and love cheerios!





































Oreo, who turned out to be an excellent mom.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They're both lovely, though Jasper is particularly handsome. He looks silver agouti (chinchilla without the white belly), and she looks piebald black longhair, though she might be fox. Hard to tell whether it's a lot of spotting underneath or actual fox belly.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
Looks like spotting to me, the second picture you can see that the white cuts off and misses the area by her back right leg. Cute mice!


----------

